# ammo size for hunting



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Would 3/8 ammo be good for rabbits or 7/16 i am going to buy some and i dont know witch one 3/8 is a lot cheaper so if i can i will buy that thx


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

And 2040 looped tubes or should i put on my stronger bands i am going ouout today and seeing if i should chang my bands out


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

3/8 ammo is very light weight, 55grs fine for pest birds, but would more than likely injure a game animal like a rabbit unless driven very, very fast. 7/16" steel balls weigh in at about the same weight as a 5/8" marble - 87grs

Have you tried looped 1842 or looped 1745 tubes ?, quite a bit more snap then 2040 with heavier ammo.

With these you could use 1/2" steel and have a set up that is really usable for rabbit size game at reasonable distances.

wll


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx wll i will put my strong bands on then i will post a pick if i get somthing how do you post a pic on here


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I would go for lead if hunting is what you want...from .40cal all way to .50cal you have a lot of weights to choose from to fit a wide variety of bandsets! You can also try to make lead cylinders with a homemade mold...they fly great and the punch is huge, here is a link to a tutorial by Charles http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/

Hope it helps, cheers


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

yep what wII said, looped 1842s or 1745s with half inch steel, is a nice combo!


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

i got a bird had a couple of shots a rabbits but did not connect i have a pick but how do i post it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

fergusonshooter said:


> i got a bird had a couple of shots a rabbits but did not connect i have a pick but how do i post it


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22146-how-to-attach-images-to-posts/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)




----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Small


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fergusonshooter said:


> Small


In case you don't know that is an English Sparrow, considered a pest bird, just about everywhere.

I don't know where you live, but be sure of your game laws ...... just a factoid, In California, even though they are considered pest, you still need a hunting license !

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It's a trade off. Heavy ammo carries serous bludgeoning power, lighter ammo is faster, flatter trajectory but needs more of a head or neck shot. It depends on what you call small game. A dove, pigeon or quail is really small and can be killed with either a thorax or head/neck hit so it makes no diff what ammo is used and light ammo is fine but rabbits, squirrels etc. require either a head shot or a bludgeon to the thorax of a bit heaver ammo usually. I say usually for I've hit rabbits broadside when I was a kid with .357 wadcutter slugs I was casting for my revolver, shot with my slingshot and it just ran away...and other times it would die on the spot and become a meal for me.

So it depends on what small game you hit and what you want to do...bludgeon the thorax or crack the head and neck only. Head/neck shots are of course challenging especially for a moving target...so to be safer I'd use heavier ammo even tho the trajectory suffers an arc more than light ammo. A cylindrical slug such as would be a 148 grain .357 wad cutter bullet cast of lead would I think be good for any size of small game up to and including rabbits.


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx i also got A nother bird and my freind has the pic and i found a mule deer antler to and it was a fresh shed mabe a week old


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

I am going out on saturday to lets hope i get somthing bigger i am going practice om my accuracy this week


----------



## fergusonshooter (May 11, 2015)

Thx chuck and thx will i thing i am going to try in between the small and the large ammo see how it does


----------

